# A stool question... I'm worried a bit



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok so I'm at a place aka the woods, with no vets near me until tomorrow so I really need some advice. 

This past Friday we had some visits and we had buffalo wings. Bad news is that Runy found the trash and chewed a little bone and some bathroom papers while we were not watching. I was worried but all saturday he seemed okay. Until sunday afternoon while we were walking, his stool was very liquid and kinda yellowish, some mucus but not too strong on smell. 

He's been pooping like that until this day. There's no sign of blood in it which calms me a bit but I was wondering if there's something I could do to calm him. He hasn't showed much or any sign of pain and he's playing, drinking and eating pretty normal. 

Could it be a late reaction to the bone and paper chewing?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sure it could be. The fat in the wings might have irritated his pancreas. That would cause the yellow stool. If he is acting OK, eating OK, and doing everything else OK then I would relax. Dogs do get into the trash when we're not looking. Our trash can is on the counter in the back. Chi's can't reach that!


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

susan davis said:


> Sure it could be. The fat in the wings might have irritated his pancreas. That would cause the yellow stool. If he is acting OK, eating OK, and doing everything else OK then I would relax. Dogs do get into the trash when we're not looking. Our trash can is on the counter in the back. Chi's can't reach that!


Can that cause bleeding tho? I wasn't too worried before but I just checked his last stooland there's blood in it  just a few hours until i can take him to the vet now. I'm feel bad cause last time this happened he had to stay at the clinic a couple of days. :'(


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe a bone scraped the intestinal lining??? Bring a stool along for vet to see and test.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

susan davis said:


> Sure it could be. The fat in the wings might have irritated his pancreas. That would cause the yellow stool. If he is acting OK, eating OK, and doing everything else OK then I would relax. Dogs do get into the trash when we're not looking. Our trash can is on the counter in the back. Chi's can't reach that!


Yep, yellow poop with mucous is classic for pancreatic involvement. Make sure you are feeding him ZERO fat or sugar for a good while. And by sugar I mean even potatoes, rice etc. Stick to white chicken meat and even then, after you cook it rinse it off to get any fat off of it.

If he DOES have a bit of pancreatic involvement you want to be careful it doesn't turn into true pancreatitis. Only 50% of dogs live through that. I know because I had a dog who had it. It took TEN days of vet care and $1500 to pull her through.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

We had a shetland sheepdog who got into bacon grease. A good 1/4 cup of it! She got pancreatitis. She had a mild case, 'cause we got her to a vet right away. He gave her a shot to stop the vomiting and diarrhea. NO food for 24 hours, and then a bland diet for a week. Now we have to be careful with watching her fat intake. It was hard not to feed her, but we understood that the pancreas had to rest to get better. Lets hope your puppy does not get a full blown case.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

susan davis said:


> We had a shetland sheepdog who got into bacon grease. A good 1/4 cup of it! She got pancreatitis. She had a mild case, 'cause we got her to a vet right away. He gave her a shot to stop the vomiting and diarrhea. NO food for 24 hours, and then a bland diet for a week. Now we have to be careful with watching her fat intake. It was hard not to feed her, but we understood that the pancreas had to rest to get better. Lets hope your puppy does not get a full blown case.


When Bella got it she was in a lot of pain. She was on IV and IV injected narcotics for pain. She was basically doped up beyond recognition for 5 days straight. The vet gave me an IV pump and every night I laid on the couch and listened for that pump, lest it stop, run out, or the every four hour dose of IV injections of narcotics. Plus taking her blood sugar readings so I could give her micro doses of insulin so she didn't die from her diabetes.

Bella was so out of it I would have to lift her out of the crate, clean her urine-covered body, replace the towels and bedding and put her back in. And during the day I would take her back to the vet, every day, and they would check her, and keep her a few hours.

Even after she was out of the woods on about day ten she was still weak. It probably took her a good 4-6 weeks for a full recovery. 

Bella was 12 when she got pancreatitis. By all accounts she should have died. Even after it was all over the vet told me he thought for sure she would die that first 24 hours. But I believe love got her through it. There was NO WAY I was going to let her die.

She lived almost four more years after that.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow!!! That was a serious case for sure. Good for you taking care of her.


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies. Firstly, I'd like to wish you all a happy new year.

Sorry it took Me long to answer but i took him to the vet and they told me he had gardia (sorry not sure how to write it) and he's been taking his meds and got better. His stool is coming out fine now and that problem seems to be solved now. 

We're having some other problems now but i'll open a new thread Cause it has nothing to do (or so i believe) with the previous problem.


----------

